# Bow Arm shoulder pain....



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is a recent thread on shoulder pain:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4007226

There are few exercises that duplicate archery and the ones available are not that effective. Your bow arm is experiencing loads that it never has before. It's going to take a while for it to catch up to your draw arm. Turn your bow down as much as possible and go slow building up your bow arm. 

Keeping both shoulders down will help your accuracy.


----------



## TexJD (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you for the link ! I will definitely try lowering the weight and see if that helps


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you can kill anything in N . AMERICA with 60 lbs........... archery is a game of skill NOT strength. you got good advice from aread ..turn it way down :juggle:


----------

